# Chicken Thighs



## kadesma (Oct 24, 2012)

In bottom of a DO arrange  8 de-skinned  chicken thighs, Pour 1/4 cup of honey over them, then sprinkle with 1 large chopped onion,then 3 minced cloves of garlic. Add 3, three inchs long cinnamon sticks and now sprinkle with the juice of 1 lemon and 2 Tea. of Turmeric and top all with 1/2 cup of dried apricot quarters. Cover and bake in a 350 oven about 2 hrs or til fork inserted into chicken  goes in with ease. Remove the cinnamon sticks and serve with rice. Fruit salad would be nice so would a green one.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds yummy Kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 24, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> Sounds yummy Kades


 It's good.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 25, 2012)

So many nice recipes  Have you got something lovely for us without chicken  ?


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 25, 2012)

Well, I will have Odette's chicken! 

Ma, as usual this sounds great and TB loves chicken thighs.  I will have to make it over the weekend.  Can I use a roaster instead of a DO.  Need to get me one that goes in the oven!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 25, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Well, I will have Odette's chicken!
> 
> Ma, as usual this sounds great and TB loves chicken thighs. I will have to make it over the weekend. Can I use a roaster instead of a DO. Need to get me one that goes in the oven!


 
Laurie you can have all my chicken  I'll eat all the yummy toppings that Kades adds  
Love her ideas, minus the chicken


----------



## kadesma (Oct 25, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Well, I will have Odette's chicken!
> 
> Ma, as usual this sounds great and TB loves chicken thighs. I will have to make it over the weekend. Can I use a roaster instead of a DO. Need to get me one that goes in the oven!


 I see nothing wrong with a roaster or even a heavy baking dish. Do you have Target there? If so I go a small DO put out by Giada and I love it heavy as it is. A cast iron skillet with lid would work too.
ma


----------



## kadesma (Oct 25, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> So many nice recipes  Have you got something lovely for us without chicken  ?


 Tell me what you all like and I'll see what I can find for you.
kades


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 25, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Tell me what you all like and I'll see what I can find for you.
> kades


 
All your recipes are good but I would love to see some of your pork, beef or lamb recipes 
I made your crumbed chicken with pork chops  Great by the way!

And maybe a pudding that I can substitute the sugar


----------



## Hoot (Oct 25, 2012)

Hmmm...That sounds like something that would be good at the rendezvous. Cooked in a camp dutch oven....hmmmm. I might have to amble over the grocery store and pick up some thighs and honey. 
Thanks!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 25, 2012)

This does sound good, Ma!  Thanks!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 25, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Hmmm...That sounds like something that would be good at the rendezvous. Cooked in a camp dutch oven....hmmmm. I might have to amble over the grocery store and pick up some thighs and honey.
> Thanks!!


 You're welcome kind sir
please be careful have fun and get those thighs and honey
kades


----------



## kadesma (Oct 25, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> This does sound good, Ma! Thanks!


 You're welcome Dawg.
ma


----------



## kadesma (Oct 25, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> All your recipes are good but I would love to see some of your pork, beef or lamb recipes
> I made your crumbed chicken with pork chops  Great by the way!
> 
> And maybe a pudding that I can substitute the sugar


 This might be good if your guys like breakfast for dinner or lunch say on a week end.
We call eum Biscuit surprises
to 4 cups of biscuick  in a med bowl stir mix and 1 cup of milk form a ball. Dough will be stiff and sticky. Turn onto lightly floured bread board. Knead 8-10 times til smooth.roll out dough to a rectangle shape make it about 1/3 inch thick. Spread 1/2 stick soft butter  and then 1-lb.ground sausage over the dough. Sprinkle with1 cup of grated cheddar. Roll up  jellyroll style. put on sprayed cookie sheet. Cover with parchment paper and put in frig 3-4 hrs. Take out of frig and cut into about  oh 1/2 inch thick slices place on cookie sheet and freeze then put in sealable baggies to store in freezer til ready to use if using right away bake  in preheated oven at 378 15-20 min. watch if your oven runs HOT. enjoy.
Sesame apple rings are great with pork or ham:core 3 red apples and cut 2-1/2 inch slices from the middle of each apple (dont peel) save rest of apple for something else like you salad brush apple slices on both sides with 1/4 cup melted butter and then coat with panko or bread crumbs Arrange in greased shallow baking dish then sprinkle with 1 tab. sugar or sugar sub and sprinkle on the sesame seeds bake in oven at 350  20 min. I'll look for some pork and beef ideas.
kades


----------



## pacanis (Oct 25, 2012)

I's love to see a pic of this if anyone makes it.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 28, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I's love to see a pic of this if anyone makes it.


Sorry, Pac, I didn't see this before I served dinner tonight or I would have taken one for you.  It was very tasty!

Thanks, Ma!  We both loved this and it is something TB can eat without worrying about his intolerances.  I will make it again!


----------



## Lardeffect (Oct 29, 2012)

That's a nice recipe. I did something similar, but instead of fruit I have used chipotle in adobo


----------



## Hoot (Oct 29, 2012)

Made this for supper last night. It was excellent! We used leg quarters instead of thighs but it sure didn't last long! Thank you for a new addition to my cooking repertoire.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 29, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Sorry, Pac, I didn't see this before I served dinner tonight or I would have taken one for you. It was very tasty!
> 
> Thanks, Ma! We both loved this and it is something TB can eat without worrying about his intolerances. I will make it again!


 
Shoot!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 29, 2012)

kadesma said:


> This might be good if your guys like breakfast for dinner or lunch say on a week end.
> We call eum Biscuit surprises
> to 4 cups of biscuick in a med bowl stir mix and 1 cup of milk form a ball. Dough will be stiff and sticky. Turn onto lightly floured bread board. Knead 8-10 times til smooth.roll out dough to a rectangle shape make it about 1/3 inch thick. Spread 1/2 stick soft butter and then 1-lb.ground sausage over the dough. Sprinkle with1 cup of grated cheddar. Roll up jellyroll style. put on sprayed cookie sheet. Cover with parchment paper and put in frig 3-4 hrs. Take out of frig and cut into about oh 1/2 inch thick slices place on cookie sheet and freeze then put in sealable baggies to store in freezer til ready to use if using right away bake in preheated oven at 378 15-20 min. watch if your oven runs HOT. enjoy.
> Sesame apple rings are great with pork or ham:core 3 red apples and cut 2-1/2 inch slices from the middle of each apple (dont peel) save rest of apple for something else like you salad brush apple slices on both sides with 1/4 cup melted butter and then coat with panko or bread crumbs Arrange in greased shallow baking dish then sprinkle with 1 tab. sugar or sugar sub and sprinkle on the sesame seeds bake in oven at 350 20 min. I'll look for some pork and beef ideas.
> kades


 
This sounds devine!! Thanks Kades 
Copied and pasted, only saw the reply now.


----------



## kadesma (Oct 29, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Made this for supper last night. It was excellent! We used leg quarters instead of thighs but it sure didn't last long! Thank you for a new addition to my cooking repertoire.


 I feel that we should use what is handy and at hand. So glad you liked the recipe and for letting me know.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hoot said:


> Made this for supper last night. It was excellent! We used leg quarters instead of thighs but it sure didn't last long! Thank you for a new addition to my cooking repertoire.



Sounds like it went down a treat Hoot


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 30, 2012)

This does sound good, thanks Kades 



kadesma said:


> This might be good if your guys like breakfast for dinner or lunch say on a week end.
> We call eum Biscuit surprises
> to 4 cups of biscuick  in a med bowl stir mix and 1 cup of milk form a ball. Dough will be stiff and sticky. Turn onto lightly floured bread board. Knead 8-10 times til smooth.roll out dough to a rectangle shape make it about 1/3 inch thick. Spread 1/2 stick soft butter  and then 1-lb.ground sausage over the dough. Sprinkle with1 cup of grated cheddar. Roll up  jellyroll style. put on sprayed cookie sheet. Cover with parchment paper and put in frig 3-4 hrs. Take out of frig and cut into about  oh 1/2 inch thick slices place on cookie sheet and freeze then put in sealable baggies to store in freezer til ready to use if using right away bake  in preheated oven at 378 15-20 min. watch if your oven runs HOT. enjoy.
> Sesame apple rings are great with pork or ham:core 3 red apples and cut 2-1/2 inch slices from the middle of each apple (dont peel) save rest of apple for something else like you salad brush apple slices on both sides with 1/4 cup melted butter and then coat with panko or bread crumbs Arrange in greased shallow baking dish then sprinkle with 1 tab. sugar or sugar sub and sprinkle on the sesame seeds bake in oven at 350  20 min. I'll look for some pork and beef ideas.
> kades


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 30, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I feel that we should use what is handy and at hand. So glad you liked the recipe and for letting me know.
> kades



I think my review is there somewhere, Ma, but we tried it the same night and I couldn't agree more with Hoot.  It was awesome and TB was able to eat it with no changes.  I will be making this often!


----------



## kadesma (Oct 30, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I think my review is there somewhere, Ma, but we tried it the same night and I couldn't agree more with Hoot. It was awesome and TB was able to eat it with no changes. I will be making this often!


 That's great Laurie. I'm happy I could give TB something that he likes and you don't have to jiggle around for him Yippeeee
ma


----------

